# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ծաղիկ

## Morg

քայլում էինք օպերայի մոտով ես ու ընկերուհիս, մեկե մի հատ դեռահաս մոտեցավ ու ընկերուհուս մի հատիկ վարդ տվեց, ընկերուհիսե բանից բե խաբար վերցրեց: Հմի եկելա իմ կողքով կամաց քայլումա ու ասումա` ԱԽՊԵՐՍ ՊՏԻ ՎՃԱՐԵՍ: Խանութում տված մանրը դրամապանակիս մեջ չէի լցրել, գրպանս էր: Հանեցի 200 դրամ տվեցի ասի ԱՆ ԳՆԱ: Ու շարունակում ենք քայլել: Էկավ հետևներիցս, թե բա ՔԻՉԱ ԷՍԻ, ԷԼԻ ՊՏԻ ՏԱՍ: Ասում եմ չունեմ չկա էլ, գնա ստեղից:  :Angry2:  Նորիցա կպել, թե չէ որ չէ, պտի տաս: Տեսա, որ էլ հնարավոր չի սրանից պրծնել, մի հատե 200 տվեցի: Էլիա գալիս, թե ՔԻՉԱ ԱԽՊԵՐՍ ԻՄ ՎՐԱ ԷՍՔԱՆԻՑ ՇԱՏԱ ՆՍՏԵԼ: Կատաղեցի վրեն գոռգոռացի, էլի չէր գնում, թե էլի պտի տաս: Էս ընկերուհիս շփոթված նայում է, ես չեմ կարում պրծնեմ սրանից: Նեռվայնացա, ձեռս տարա գրպանս մի բուռ կոպեկ հանեցի շպրտեցի բուռը, թե ԱՆ ԱՐԱ ՄԵՆԱԿ ԹԵ ԳՆԱ ՍՏԵՂԻՑ,  :Angry2:  :Angry2: : շրջվա, որ գնայի, հետևիցս եկավ, ասումա ԱԽՊԵՐՍ 50 դրամե պտի տաս: Այ ըտե էլ չդիմացա, գոռալով վրեն գնացի, ընկերուհիս ինձ պահեց, ծաղիկը հետ տվեց: Հետո էտ տղեն հանեց, որ փողը հետ տար, կատաղությունից խփեցի ձեռին սաղ թափվեց էս ու էն կողմ: :Angry2:  
    Գիտեմ, շատերի մոտա սենց բան պատահում, ինչ էք անում էտ դեպքերում;

----------

Gayl (18.12.2010)

----------


## Universe

Ընկերուհուս հետ  քայլում ենք, մի հատ կլոունատելեպուզիկախառը մեկը  դայաղ լինելով եկելա փուչիկա մարդա մի հատ նվեր տալիս, տենց, վերցրեցինք, էս ընկերուհիս էլ թե "Վահագ, արի հետը նկարվենք, դե ասի լավ, թող գա մեր հետ նկարվի եթե ուզումա" Ապեր, նկարվեցինք մի երկու կադր, մեկ էլ էս անասունը եկելա ականջիս ասումա.
- 2 հատ փուչիկը 500 դրամ, + երկու նկարն էլ հազար, իրար հետ 1500 դրամ: Դե սուս փուս, ձենս կտրած փողը տվեցի ուզած-չուզած ու գնացինք, հետո հետ եկա էտ կլոունին տփեցի... Պարզվեց դրան տփելնելա փողով...  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Մուշու (20.08.2014)

----------


## VisTolog

> քայլում էինք օպերայի մոտով ես ու ընկերուհիս, մեկե մի հատ դեռահաս մոտեցավ ու ընկերուհուս մի հատիկ վարդ տվեց, ընկերուհիսե բանից բե խաբար վերցրեց: Հմի եկելա իմ կողքով կամաց քայլումա ու ասումա` ԱԽՊԵՐՍ ՊՏԻ ՎՃԱՐԵՍ: Խանութում տված մանրը դրամապանակիս մեջ չէի լցրել, գրպանս էր: Հանեցի 200 դրամ տվեցի ասի ԱՆ ԳՆԱ: Ու շարունակում ենք քայլել: Էկավ հետևներիցս, թե բա ՔԻՉԱ ԷՍԻ, ԷԼԻ ՊՏԻ ՏԱՍ: Ասում եմ չունեմ չկա էլ, գնա ստեղից:  Նորիցա կպել, թե չէ որ չէ, պտի տաս: Տեսա, որ էլ հնարավոր չի սրանից պրծնել, մի հատե 200 տվեցի: Էլիա գալիս, թե ՔԻՉԱ ԱԽՊԵՐՍ ԻՄ ՎՐԱ ԷՍՔԱՆԻՑ ՇԱՏԱ ՆՍՏԵԼ: Կատաղեցի վրեն գոռգոռացի, էլի չէր գնում, թե էլի պտի տաս: Էս ընկերուհիս շփոթված նայում է, ես չեմ կարում պրծնեմ սրանից: Նեռվայնացա, ձեռս տարա գրպանս մի բուռ կոպեկ հանեցի շպրտեցի բուռը, թե ԱՆ ԱՐԱ ՄԵՆԱԿ ԹԵ ԳՆԱ ՍՏԵՂԻՑ, : շրջվա, որ գնայի, հետևիցս եկավ, ասումա ԱԽՊԵՐՍ 50 դրամե պտի տաս: Այ ըտե էլ չդիմացա, գոռալով վրեն գնացի, ընկերուհիս ինձ պահեց, ծաղիկը հետ տվեց: Հետո էտ տղեն հանեց, որ փողը հետ տար, կատաղությունից խփեցի ձեռին սաղ թափվեց էս ու էն կողմ: 
>     Գիտեմ, շատերի մոտա սենց բան պատահում, ինչ էք անում էտ դեպքերում;


 Ապրես: :Hands Up: 

ՀԳ չեմ վերցնում, չնայած դեռ քո դեպքը ինձ հետ չի պատահել:

----------


## Yevuk

> քայլում էինք օպերայի մոտով ես ու ընկերուհիս, մեկե մի հատ դեռահաս մոտեցավ ու ընկերուհուս մի հատիկ վարդ տվեց, ընկերուհիսե բանից բե խաբար վերցրեց: Հմի եկելա իմ կողքով կամաց քայլումա ու ասումա` ԱԽՊԵՐՍ ՊՏԻ ՎՃԱՐԵՍ: Խանութում տված մանրը դրամապանակիս մեջ չէի լցրել, գրպանս էր: Հանեցի 200 դրամ տվեցի ասի ԱՆ ԳՆԱ: Ու շարունակում ենք քայլել: Էկավ հետևներիցս, թե բա ՔԻՉԱ ԷՍԻ, ԷԼԻ ՊՏԻ ՏԱՍ: Ասում եմ չունեմ չկա էլ, գնա ստեղից:  Նորիցա կպել, թե չէ որ չէ, պտի տաս: Տեսա, որ էլ հնարավոր չի սրանից պրծնել, մի հատե 200 տվեցի: Էլիա գալիս, թե ՔԻՉԱ ԱԽՊԵՐՍ ԻՄ ՎՐԱ ԷՍՔԱՆԻՑ ՇԱՏԱ ՆՍՏԵԼ: Կատաղեցի վրեն գոռգոռացի, էլի չէր գնում, թե էլի պտի տաս: Էս ընկերուհիս շփոթված նայում է, ես չեմ կարում պրծնեմ սրանից: Նեռվայնացա, ձեռս տարա գրպանս մի բուռ կոպեկ հանեցի շպրտեցի բուռը, թե ԱՆ ԱՐԱ ՄԵՆԱԿ ԹԵ ԳՆԱ ՍՏԵՂԻՑ, : շրջվա, որ գնայի, հետևիցս եկավ, ասումա ԱԽՊԵՐՍ 50 դրամե պտի տաս: Այ ըտե էլ չդիմացա, գոռալով վրեն գնացի, ընկերուհիս ինձ պահեց, ծաղիկը հետ տվեց: Հետո էտ տղեն հանեց, որ փողը հետ տար, կատաղությունից խփեցի ձեռին սաղ թափվեց էս ու էն կողմ: 
>     Գիտեմ, շատերի մոտա սենց բան պատահում, ինչ էք անում էտ դեպքերում;


Շատ վատ երևույթ ա. ինձ հետ էլ ա մի անգամ պատահել: Փողոցում ընկերուհիներով քայլում էինք, մեկ էլ մի փոքր տղա օրացույցներ բաժանեց, հետո էլ սկսեց 200 դրամներ գանձել մեզնից: Ես տվեցի, ընկերուհիս օրացույցը հետ տվեց ու սկսեց լեկցաի կարդալ երեխու գլխին, որ տենց բան չեն անում, եթե փող էր պետք, թող հենց տենց էլ ասեր, ինչ ա խափում մեզ:

Ամեն դեպքում, որ մի անգամ տենց բան ա պատահում, արդեն ձևը իմանում ես: Ես որ փողոցում ամեն առաջարկած իրից հրաժարվում եմ: Ինձ թվում ա ամենալավ ձևը ուղղակի հետ վերադարձնելն ա:

Հ.Գ. Էտ երևույթը հաստատ Եգիպտոսից ա էկել: Այտեղ էր, որ տուրիստներին «անվճար» նստացնում էին ուղտի վրա, իսկ իջեցնելու համար փողեր էին, որ քամում էին:  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Մի կես տարի առաջ ինձ հետ էլ նման մի բան եղավ: Մի չորս հոգով կանգնած էինք Ցիտադելի անկյունում, մեկ էլ մի հատ ծծկեր գյադա էկավ ու կողքիս կանգնած աղջկան մի հատ կակաչ տվեց: Մեկ էլ եկել ա կողքս ցածր ձայնով ասում ա. 
– Ապեր, 1000 դրամ ա:
– Ի՞նչ…  :Nono: 
– 1000 դրամ…
Կողքիս աղջիկը, ով էդ անիծյալ կակաչը վերցրել էր, բարեբախտաբար խելոք ա, ֆայմեց ու ետ վերադարձրեց: Բայց ես կատաղել էի: Փաստորեն էդ կռիսը օգտվում ա նրանից, որ պիտի տղեն ամաչի աղջկանից, չուզենա ժլատ երեւալ ու հանի էդ կանաչիին 1000 դրամ տա: Փառք Աստծու` իմ շրջապատում չկան այնպիսի աղջիկներ, ովքեր դիմացինին գնահատում են աղբամանը նետած փողի քանակով:

----------

VisTolog (17.12.2010), Աբելյան (17.12.2010), Մուշու (20.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> քայլում էինք օպերայի մոտով ես ու ընկերուհիս, մեկե մի հատ դեռահաս մոտեցավ ու ընկերուհուս մի հատիկ վարդ տվեց, ընկերուհիսե բանից բե խաբար վերցրեց: Հմի եկելա իմ կողքով կամաց քայլումա ու ասումա` ԱԽՊԵՐՍ ՊՏԻ ՎՃԱՐԵՍ: Խանութում տված մանրը դրամապանակիս մեջ չէի լցրել, գրպանս էր: Հանեցի 200 դրամ տվեցի ասի ԱՆ ԳՆԱ: Ու շարունակում ենք քայլել: Էկավ հետևներիցս, թե բա ՔԻՉԱ ԷՍԻ, ԷԼԻ ՊՏԻ ՏԱՍ: Ասում եմ չունեմ չկա էլ, գնա ստեղից:  Նորիցա կպել, թե չէ որ չէ, պտի տաս: Տեսա, որ էլ հնարավոր չի սրանից պրծնել, մի հատե 200 տվեցի: Էլիա գալիս, թե ՔԻՉԱ ԱԽՊԵՐՍ ԻՄ ՎՐԱ ԷՍՔԱՆԻՑ ՇԱՏԱ ՆՍՏԵԼ: Կատաղեցի վրեն գոռգոռացի, էլի չէր գնում, թե էլի պտի տաս: Էս ընկերուհիս շփոթված նայում է, ես չեմ կարում պրծնեմ սրանից: Նեռվայնացա, ձեռս տարա գրպանս մի բուռ կոպեկ հանեցի շպրտեցի բուռը, թե ԱՆ ԱՐԱ ՄԵՆԱԿ ԹԵ ԳՆԱ ՍՏԵՂԻՑ, : շրջվա, որ գնայի, հետևիցս եկավ, ասումա ԱԽՊԵՐՍ 50 դրամե պտի տաս: Այ ըտե էլ չդիմացա, գոռալով վրեն գնացի, ընկերուհիս ինձ պահեց, ծաղիկը հետ տվեց: Հետո էտ տղեն հանեց, որ փողը հետ տար, կատաղությունից խփեցի ձեռին սաղ թափվեց էս ու էն կողմ: 
>     Գիտեմ, շատերի մոտա սենց բան պատահում, ինչ էք անում էտ դեպքերում;


Մորգ ջան, տհաճ երևույթ է, բայց հավատա, որ քո արածն էլ պակաս տհաճ չի՝ 

նախ քո պատասխանը՝ «ԱՆ ԳՆԱ»։ Եթե մարդ փողոցում ապրանք է առաջարկում դա ոչ մեկի իրավունք չի տալի հետը «ան գնա»-ով խոսել։

Հետո նաև բավական տհաճ է, որ ձեռքին ես խփել ու փողերը թափել։


Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այդ տղայի ծաղիկ առաջարկելուն, ապա հասարակ տրամաբանություն։

Եթե ինձ ինչ որ բան առաջարկում են, ուրեմն պիտի վճարեմ։ Եթե պիտի վճարեմ, ուրեմն մինչև վճարելը պիտի գինը ճշտեմ։ 

Նման դեպքերում ընդամենը երկու վայրկյան այսպես մտածելը ու մինչև վերնցելը գինը ճշտելը ազատում է նշածդ տհաճ դեպքերից։

ՀԳ՝ իսկ էն որ ծաղիկ են առաջարկում կամ նկարներ կամ ցանկացած այլ բան, ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չկա։ Մուրացկանությունից նախընտրելի է։

----------

Inna (17.12.2010), murmushka (18.12.2010), Ribelle (20.12.2010), Ungrateful (17.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (20.12.2010), Դեկադա (17.12.2010), Հայկօ (17.12.2010), Հայուհի (18.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2010), ՆանՍ (18.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> .... մեկ էլ մի հատ ծծկեր գյադա էկավ.....


Rammstein ջան, եթե էտ տրամաբանությամբ նայենք Tide լվացքի փոշին ռեկլամ անողն էլ պակաս գյադա չի ու ավելի պակաս չի օգտվում հարմար իրավիճակներից իրա ապրանքը մարդկանց վրա սաղցնելու համար։

Ուղղակի կարծում եմ ճիշտ չէ նման տրամադրվածություն ունենալ։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք Հայաստանի պայմանները։ Մուրացկաններից բողոքում ենք, բայց էն մարդիկ էլ որ մուրացկանություն չեն անում ու նման կերպով են փող աշխատում գյադա ենք սարքում։

Ընդունում եմ որ սիրուն չի արարքը ու կարծես թե սարքում են մարդու գլխին, բայց մեր առօրյան ա էտ՝ երթուղայիններից սկսած մինչև պետական մակարդակ։

----------

Freeman (17.12.2010), Inna (17.12.2010), murmushka (18.12.2010), Ungrateful (17.12.2010), V!k (17.12.2010), Yevuk (17.12.2010), Հայկօ (17.12.2010), Հայուհի (18.12.2010), ՆանՍ (18.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Rammstein ջան, եթե էտ տրամաբանությամբ նայենք Tide լվացքի փոշին ռեկլամ անողն էլ պակաս գյադա չի ու ավելի պակաս չի օգտվում հարմար իրավիճակներից իրա ապրանքը մարդկանց վրա սաղցնելու համար։
> 
> Ուղղակի կարծում եմ ճիշտ չէ նման տրամադրվածություն ունենալ։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք Հայաստանի պայմանները։ Մուրացկաններից բողոքում ենք, բայց էն մարդիկ էլ որ մուրացկանություն չեն անում ու նման կերպով են փող աշխատում գյադա ենք սարքում։
> 
> Ընդունում եմ որ սիրուն չի արարքը ու կարծես թե սարքում են մարդու գլխին, բայց մեր առօրյան ա էտ՝ երթուղայիններից սկսած մինչև պետական մակարդակ։


Ժառ ջան, թայդը խանութում իրա գնով դրածա, ոչ մեկ չի բերում ձեռքդ տալիս հետո նոր գինն ասում + թայդից «նաղդվելուց» հետո հեշտ կարաս դրանից հրաժարվես, որովհետև ոչ մի ամոթ կամ չհասկանալու երևույթ չկա դա քեզ մոտ պահել/չպահելու:

----------

Rammstein (17.12.2010), Ուլուանա (19.12.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

> Մորգ ջան, տհաճ երևույթ է, բայց հավատա, որ քո արածն էլ պակաս տհաճ չի՝ 
> 
> նախ քո պատասխանը՝ «ԱՆ ԳՆԱ»։ Եթե մարդ փողոցում ապրանք է առաջարկում դա ոչ մեկի իրավունք չի տալի հետը «ան գնա»-ով խոսել։
> 
> Հետո նաև բավական տհաճ է, որ ձեռքին ես խփել ու փողերը թափել։
> 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այդ տղայի ծաղիկ առաջարկելուն, ապա հասարակ տրամաբանություն։
> 
> ...


Ժառ ջան, ամենավատն էլ էն ա, որ իրենք չեն ասում «Վերցրե՛ք», ասում են «Նվիրում եմ», որը ենթադրում է առանց գումար: Բայց մարդիկ առաջին հայացքից խառնվում են ու չեն հասկանում, որ անվճար ոչինչ չկա: Մինչև որ հասկանում են, արդեն ուշ ա լինում:

----------


## Universe

> Ընդունում եմ որ սիրուն չի արարքը ու կարծես թե սարքում են մարդու գլխին, բայց մեր առօրյան ա էտ՝ երթուղայիններից սկսած մինչև պետական մակարդակ։


Այստեղից հետևություն. Շրջապատված ենք բազմաթիվ գյադեքով...

----------

Jarre (17.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, թայդը խանութում իրա գնով դրածա, ոչ մեկ չի բերում ձեռքդ տալիս հետո նոր գինն ասում + թայդից «նաղդվելուց» հետո հեշտ կարաս դրանից հրաժարվես, որովհետև ոչ մի ամոթ կամ չհասկանալու երևույթ չկա դա քեզ մոտ պահել/չպահելու:


Վիստ ջան, երբ հեռուստացույցով հաղորդման կամ ֆիլմի աենահետաքրքիր պահին Ասիա տատին ա գալիս Tide-ով ու սկսում բռնաբարել, էտ պակաս ներվայնացնող չի, քան փողոցում ապրանք առաջարկողը։ Ուղղակի վերջինս հնարավորություն չունի եթերով անի, նույն բանը փողոցում ա անում  :Wink: 

Ու գիտե՞ս աբսուրդը որն ա, որ ռեկլամներից ներվայնանում են բոլորը, բայց որ գովազդը իր գործը անում է։ Էտ նույն ներվայնացողը ու ջղայնացողը երբ խանութ է գնում ենթագիտակցաբար հիշելով գովազդը առնում է գովազդվող ապրանքը։

----------

Freeman (17.12.2010), ՆանՍ (18.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, ամենավատն էլ էն ա, որ իրենք չեն ասում «Վերցրե՛ք», ասում են «Նվիրում եմ», որը ենթադրում է առանց գումար: Բայց մարդիկ առաջին հայացքից խառնվում են ու չեն հասկանում, որ անվճար ոչինչ չկա: Մինչև որ հասկանում են, արդեն ուշ ա լինում:


Եվուկ ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես՝ իսկապես տհաճ ու ստոր արարք է։ Բայց իրանց պատճառով մենք չպիտի կորցնենք մեր կուլտուրան ու մարդկությունը։

----------

Ariadna (17.12.2010), Inna (17.12.2010), murmushka (18.12.2010), ՆանՍ (18.12.2010), Շինարար (17.12.2010)

----------


## Freeman

> Այստեղից հետևություն. Շրջապատված ենք բազմաթիվ գյադեքով...


Բազմաթիվ ծծկեր գյադեքով  :Unsure:

----------


## Morg

> Մորգ ջան, տհաճ երևույթ է, բայց հավատա, որ քո արածն էլ պակաս տհաճ չի՝ 
> 
> նախ քո պատասխանը՝ «ԱՆ ԳՆԱ»։ Եթե մարդ փողոցում ապրանք է առաջարկում դա ոչ մեկի իրավունք չի տալի հետը «ան գնա»-ով խոսել։
> 
> Հետո նաև բավական տհաճ է, որ ձեռքին ես խփել ու փողերը թափել։
> 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այդ տղայի ծաղիկ առաջարկելուն, ապա հասարակ տրամաբանություն։
> 
> ...


 Ես ծանոթ էի նման դեպքերն, գիտեյի, հետո ինչ էր լինելու: Դրա համար միանգամից տենց վերաբերմունք ցույց տվեցի, որ հասկանա, որ մտադիր չեմ ավել տալու, ու երբ որ ետքան տալուց հետո, տալիս տալիս եմ էլի ասումա պտի տաաս, արդեն նեռվերս խախտվել էր, իսկ տվածս մի 700-ի կարգի կլներ արդեն: Իրա ագահության համար էլ ձեռքին խփեցի:

----------


## Morg

> Ընկերուհուս հետ  քայլում ենք, մի հատ կլոունատելեպուզիկախառը մեկը  դայաղ լինելով եկելա փուչիկա մարդա մի հատ նվեր տալիս, տենց, վերցրեցինք, էս ընկերուհիս էլ թե "Վահագ, արի հետը նկարվենք, դե ասի լավ, թող գա մեր հետ նկարվի եթե ուզումա" Ապեր, նկարվեցինք մի երկու կադր, մեկ էլ էս անասունը եկելա ականջիս ասումա.
> - 2 հատ փուչիկը 500 դրամ, + երկու նկարն էլ հազար, իրար հետ 1500 դրամ: Դե սուս փուս, ձենս կտրած փողը տվեցի ուզած-չուզած ու գնացինք, հետո հետ եկա էտ կլոունին տփեցի... Պարզվեց դրան տփելնելա փողով...


Էտ հաստատ լունա պարկում չէ եղե? :Hands Up:

----------


## Universe

> Էտ հաստատ լունա պարկում չէ եղե?


Ապրես :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Rammstein ջան, եթե էտ տրամաբանությամբ նայենք Tide լվացքի փոշին ռեկլամ անողն էլ պակաս գյադա չի ու ավելի պակաս չի օգտվում հարմար իրավիճակներից իրա ապրանքը մարդկանց վրա սաղցնելու համար։


Jarre ջան, եթե դու չես տեսնում Տայդի ռեկլամի ու վերոնշյալ երեւույթի միջեւ եղած ահռելի տարբերությունը, խոսքեր չունեմ:




> Ուղղակի կարծում եմ ճիշտ չէ նման տրամադրվածություն ունենալ։


Բա ի՞նչ տրամադրվածություն ունենամ, Ժառ ջան, ասեմ` «Վայ քոռանամ ես, մարդը էնքան աղքատ ա, որ ստիպված կեղտոտ մեթոդներով ա փող ճարում…»:  :Dntknw: 




> Բոլորս էլ գիտենք Հայաստանի պայմանները։ Մուրացկաններից բողոքում ենք, բայց էն մարդիկ էլ որ մուրացկանություն չեն անում ու նման կերպով են փող աշխատում գյադա ենք սարքում։


Այո, ես էլ գիտեմ Հայաստանի պայմանները, դրա համար հանգիստ խղճով կարող եմ պնդել, որ այս պայմաններում նման մեթոդով մարդուց փող պլոկելը շատ ավելի ծանր հանցանք ա:




> Ընդունում եմ որ սիրուն չի արարքը ու կարծես թե սարքում են մարդու գլխին, բայց մեր առօրյան ա էտ՝ երթուղայիններից սկսած մինչև պետական մակարդակ։


Բայց ինչի՞ «կարծես թե»:  :Huh: 
Եթե դու պատրաստվում ես համակերպվել գլխիդ սարքողների հետ, խնդրեմ, ես չեմ պատրաստվում:  :Wink: 

Ի դեպ, պետական մակարդակի առումով մի բան մտքովս անցավ. ինչի՞ ենք բողոքում մեր իշխանություններից, չէ՞ որ իրանք էլ եթե հարուստ լինեին, չէին թալանի, եթե թալանում են, ուրեմն փողի կարիք ունեն:  :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (18.12.2010), Ուլուանա (19.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինձ էլ են շատ չամռվել, բնականաբար միշտ հրաժարվում եմ: Մի անգամ էլ նախկին ընկերուհուս հետ քայլում էինք, եկավ, թե ծաղիկ մաղիկ, մի խոսքով ասեցի չեմ ուզում, սա էլ թե նվիրում եմ, ընկերուհիս էլ քաղաքավարությանը զոհ գնալով վերցրեց ասեց շնորհակալություն, մեկ էլ սա եկավ կախվեց վզիցս, դեռ չհասցրեց բերանը բացի հասկացա թե ինչ ա կատարվում, ահավոր ջղայնացա, արյունը տվեց գլխիս, ինչ որ անհասկանալի ձայն արձակեցի անկախ ինձնից, սա ակնթարթորեն ծաղիկը թրցրեց ընկերուհուս ձեռքից ու անհետացավ: 

Մի անգամ էլ մի տատիկ եկավ, թե քուրիկի համար ծաղիկ առ, ասեցի չեմ առնի, ինքը իմ քուրիկը չի (  :Beee:  ), ապշած նայեց վրաս, ասեց վիիիի

----------

Chuk (18.12.2010), Freeman (18.12.2010), Kita (18.12.2010), Kuk (18.12.2010), Moonwalker (18.12.2010), Rammstein (18.12.2010), tikopx (18.12.2010), Ungrateful (18.12.2010), VisTolog (19.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (20.12.2010), Հայկօ (18.12.2010), ՆանՍ (18.12.2010), Ուլուանա (19.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2010)

----------


## Արամ

Մի անգամ իմ հետ էլ է պատահել, փոքր երեխա տաս տարեկան երևի, եկավ ընկերուհուս նկար նվիրեց, հետո եկավ կողս կայնեց, ասեցի ինչքան տամ, ասեց 200, հանեցի 200 դրամ տվեցի, ասեց մերսի ու սուս ու փուս գնաց…

----------


## Chuk

Արագ, առանց հապաղելու գրպանիցդ հանում ես հատուկ այդ նպատակով պահված՝ Հայաստանի տեսարժան վայրերի լուսանկարներով բացիկներն ու ասում. «Ես էլ սրանք եմ ծախում, 2500 դրամ. կառնե՞ս», իսկ հետո ժպիտը դեմքիդ դիտում, թե ինքը քեզ ոնց պետք ա ցրի: Ցրելու առաջին իսկ փորձի դեպքում սկսում ես յազվություն անել  :Pardon: 
Չեմ փորձել, բայց պիտի որ աշխատի  :Xeloq:

----------

Moonwalker (18.12.2010), Yevuk (18.12.2010), Դարք (18.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (20.12.2010), Հայուհի (18.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

Մի անգամ ծանոթ աղջիկներից մեկի հետ մետրոյից դուրս էինք գալիս, 10-12 տարեկան տղա մոտեցավ ու սրբապատկերով օրացույց առաջարկեց, մենք էլ սուսուփուս վերցրինք... Հետո ասեց, որ 100 դրամա, հետիս աղջիկը միանգամից հետ տվեց օրացույցը, բայց ես նենց խղճացի էդ երեխուն :Sad:  էղածը մեծ բան չէր՝ 100 դրամ ընդամենը :Sad: 
Իսկ էդ ծաղիկ «նաղդողներին» ես էլ չեմ սիրում, հիմնականում Հյուսիսային պողոտայում ու Լունապարկում են շատ լինում...

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի անգամ ծանոթ աղջիկներից մեկի հետ մետրոյից դուրս էինք գալիս, 10-12 տարեկան տղա մոտեցավ ու սրբապատկերով օրացույց առաջարկեց, մենք էլ սուսուփուս վերցրինք... Հետո ասեց, որ 100 դրամա, հետիս աղջիկը միանգամից հետ տվեց օրացույցը, բայց ես նենց խղճացի էդ երեխուն էղածը մեծ բան չէր՝ 100 դրամ ընդամենը
> Իսկ էդ ծաղիկ «նաղդողներին» ես էլ չեմ սիրում, հիմնականում Հյուսիսային պողոտայում ու Լունապարկում են շատ լինում...


Խղճալու բան չկա, էդ օրացույցները հաջողություն են բերում, եթե ոչ անձնական կյանքում, ապա գոնե աշխատանքում, մի աղջիկ կա, առաջին անգամ, որ իրենից գնեցի, ասաց հաջողություն են բերում, չհավատացի, բայց հիմա ամեն Երևան գնալիս աշխատում եմ իրեն գտնել ու վերցնել էդ օրացույցից: Մի անգամ էլ, ապրի Վորլդը, իրան էլ էր հաջողություն պետք, էդ աղջկան գտել էր, զանգեց անմիջապես ինձ, որովհետև երկար ժամանակ Երևանում չէի եղել, երևի մտածեց ինձ էլ մի քիչ հաջողություն պետք կգա, էդ աղջիկը հեռախոսով ինձ բարեմաղթեց, այսինքն Վորլդի միջոցով փոխանցեց բարեմաղթանքը, բայց ես լսում էի էլի, ու էլի հաջողություն ունեցա, մի խոսքով, փորձված բան ա :Jpit:  
Մի խոսքով, մեկը պատմվածք ա գրել, թե անբարոյական կին ա, բայց երեխայ ա կերակրում, դու լինեիր ինչ կանեիր, ես չգիտեմ, բայց էդ աղջիկը 200 դրամով հաջողություն ա վաճառում: Էդ երեխաներն էլ 200-500 դրամով ծաղիկ ու օրացույց են բաժանում, թող մի քիչ էլ չամռվեն, ինձ նենց հավես ա երեխեքի հետ զրուց անելը, որ օրինակ իրանք չկպնեն, ես ինքս կսկսեմ մի քիչ էլ զրուցել հետները, ու հաստատ իրանք ոչ գործընկեր են, ում ծննդի օրը ուզես, չուզես պիտի մարդ ա հազար դրամ նվերի փող հավաքեք, իսկ դա ոչ մեկն էլ, կարծում եմ, տհաճությամբ չի անում, ոչ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի հարկատեսակ են, որ հանկարծ չվճարես, մի բան էլ տուգանեն, չես ուզում, մի առ, հա թող մի քիչ էլ փորձեն համոզել, հավե՞ս չի, որ 10-12 տարեկան երեխան փորձում ա խորամանկորեն քեզ թակարդը գցել, եսիմ, ինձ հավես ա :Dntknw:

----------


## Հայուհի

Հա, գժական հավեսա, մանավանդ, որ մոտդ արդեն փող չի լինում, հաշված կոպեկներով ես տուն հասնում :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, գժական հավեսա, մանավանդ, որ մոտդ արդեն փող չի լինում, հաշված կոպեկներով ես տուն հասնում


 Դու էլ մի առ :Dntknw:

----------

Ribelle (20.12.2010), Հայուհի (18.12.2010)

----------


## Ամպ

Ինձ հետ էլ նման դեպքեր պատահել են: 
Բժշկականի ու Պետհամալսարանի 6-րդ մասնաճյուղի մոտակայքում երթուղայինի գումարը «մոռացած» մի տատիկ էր միշտ լինում: Մի օր քննության էի գնում, տատը ճամփաս կտրեց ու սկսեց երկար-բարակ խոսել: Շտապում էի, չէի կարողանում լսել, թե ինչեր է պատմում: Միայն այն հասկացա, որ երթուղայինի գումարը մոռացել է ու ինձանից 100 դրամ է ուզում: Գումար տվեցի: Անկեղծորեն՝ այդ պահին մտածեցի, որ իրոք նա գումարը մոռացել է: Բայց… մոտ մեկ ամիս անց նույն դեպքը կրկնվեց.  :LOL:  /Երևի մոռացել էր, որ ինձ արդեն մի անգամ խաբել է/
- Բալա ջան, մի 100 դրամ կտա՞ս…
- Երթուղային համա՞ր - բարկացած ասացի ու առանց պատասխան սպասելու՝ քայլերս շարունակեցի  :Angry2:  :
Չեմ սիրում, երբ խաբում են:

Իսկ այ մի անգամ նվազ ձայնով, հավանաբար 12-13 տարեկան, շատ վտիտ, գունատ մի տղա երեխա մոտեցավ ու նկարների մի խուրձ մեկնեց դեպի ինձ: Ինչ-որ տեղից տպած ու ջրաներկով գունավորած նկարներ էին. նուռ, բնապատկերներ, մուլտերի հերոսներ:
- Վաճառո՞ւմ ես:
- Հա,-ու սպասողական, գոնե մի նկար վաճառելու ներքին հույսով նայեց ինձ:
- Որքա՞ն ես գնահատում նկարներդ:
- Դուք գնահատեք:
Նռան նկարն ընտրեցի: Դրամապանակիս միակ մանրադրամը 500-անոց էր. Տվեցի երեխային: Գոհունակությամբ վերցրեց, նկարի տակ էլ մակագրեց: Անունը Դավիթ էր:  :Smile: 
Դրանից հետո էլի մի քանի անգամ հանդիպել եմ, մի քանի նկար էլ եմ գնել: Էդ նկարները դեռ պահում եմ: Ամեն անգամ արխիվս դասավորելիս դրանք հայտնվում են աղբամանը նետվող թղթերի, իրերի կույտում, բայց հետո էլի առանձնացնում եմ ու պահում: Էդ երեխայի աչքերում ազնվություն, կարիքից դրդված՝ իրեն ոչ հաճելի իրավիճակում հայտնվածի ամաչկոտություն, տխրություն նկատեցի:
Չգիտեմ՝ իրոք այդպե՞ս էր, թե՞ նորից խաբվել եմ:  :Unsure:

----------

Ribelle (20.12.2010), Universe (18.12.2010), V!k (18.12.2010), ՆանՍ (18.12.2010), Ուլուանա (19.12.2010)

----------


## Universe

> - Երթուղային համա՞ր - բարկացած ասացի ու առանց պատասխան սպասելու՝ քայլերս շարունակեցի  :
> Չեմ սիրում, երբ խաբում են:
> 
> Իսկ այ մի անգամ նվազ ձայնով, հավանաբար 12-13 տարեկան, շատ վտիտ, գունատ մի տղա երեխա մոտեցավ ու նկարների մի խուրձ մեկնեց դեպի ինձ: Ինչ-որ տեղից տպած ու ջրաներկով գունավորած նկարներ էին. նուռ, բնապատկերներ, մուլտերի հերոսներ:
> - Վաճառո՞ւմ ես:
> - Հա,-ու սպասողական, գոնե մի նկար վաճառելու ներքին հույսով նայեց ինձ:
> - Որքա՞ն ես գնահատում նկարներդ:
> - Դուք գնահատեք:
> Նռան նկարն ընտրեցի: Դրամապանակիս միակ մանրադրամը 500-անոց էր. Տվեցի երեխային: Գոհունակությամբ վերցրեց, նկարի տակ էլ մակագրեց: Անունը Դավիթ էր: 
> ...


Նույն երեխան Ջոն Մաքլաուգինի համերգի ավարտին օպերայի մուտքի մոտ մոտեցավ, ու նույն ձևով մոտենալով առք ու վաճառքի խնդրին (ասեց որքան կգնահատեք, այնքան էլ տվեք) նկարներ առաջարկեց: Ես սիրտն ընտրեցի ու քանի որ մենակ չէի տվեցի ընկերուհուս: մինչև հիմա կա նկարը: Անունն էլ ինչքան հիշում եմ էլի Դավիթ, կարծեմ անունը տակը գրել էր գրիչով, որ կեղծից տարբերենք... Բայց մենակ էտ երեեխու քաղաքավարի մոտենալն ու նույն քաղաքավարությամբ նկարներն առաջարկելն ամեն ինչ արժեր... Երևի միակ դեպքն էր դա, որն ընդունել եմ... Հետո նենց բարի աչքեր  ուներ...  :Smile: 
Երևի որ զոռով-շառով չմոտենան, ոչմեկս էլ նման երևույթներին վատ չենք նայի, ուղղակի պետքա գոնե մի քիչ թեփազատվել գլխի մեջից, մինչև մոտենալը...

----------

Ամպ (18.12.2010), ՆանՍ (18.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ այ մի անգամ նվազ ձայնով, հավանաբար 12-13 տարեկան, շատ վտիտ, գունատ մի տղա երեխա մոտեցավ ու նկարների մի խուրձ մեկնեց դեպի ինձ: Ինչ-որ տեղից տպած ու ջրաներկով գունավորած նկարներ էին. նուռ, բնապատկերներ, մուլտերի հերոսներ:
> - Վաճառո՞ւմ ես:
> - Հա,-ու սպասողական, գոնե մի նկար վաճառելու ներքին հույսով նայեց ինձ:
> - Որքա՞ն ես գնահատում նկարներդ:
> - Դուք գնահատեք:
> Նռան նկարն ընտրեցի: Դրամապանակիս միակ մանրադրամը 500-անոց էր. Տվեցի երեխային: Գոհունակությամբ վերցրեց, նկարի տակ էլ մակագրեց: Անունը Դավիթ էր: 
> Դրանից հետո էլի մի քանի անգամ հանդիպել եմ, մի քանի նկար էլ եմ գնել: Էդ նկարները դեռ պահում եմ: Ամեն անգամ արխիվս դասավորելիս դրանք հայտնվում են աղբամանը նետվող թղթերի, իրերի կույտում, բայց հետո էլի առանձնացնում եմ ու պահում: Էդ երեխայի աչքերում ազնվություն, կարիքից դրդված՝ իրեն ոչ հաճելի իրավիճակում հայտնվածի ամաչկոտություն, տխրություն նկատեցի:
> Չգիտեմ՝ իրոք այդպե՞ս էր, թե՞ նորից խաբվել եմ:


Էտ երեխայի համար ուշքս գնում ա, հենց տեսնում եմ տրամադրությունս բացվում ա, նկարները բերում ու շարում էր պոլիտեխնիկի բորդյուրին (պարսիկների նստատեղին), իրանից հարցրել եմ ասում ա ինքն ա նկարել ու երևում ա, որ երեխայի ձեռագիր ա: Մի անգամ ասացի, որ իրա ամենասիրուն նկարը տա, փոքրիկը ժպտացող արև տվեց :Smile:

----------

Ամպ (18.12.2010), ՆանՍ (18.12.2010)

----------


## murmushka

ՆԿար վաճառող այդ տղան  մի եղբայր ունի, երբեմն միասին են լինում։ Մենք իրենց նկարներից շատ ունենք։ Ամենակարևորը, որ նա չի ստիպում, նույնիսկ  ոչ էլ խնդրում է, որ գնենք, այլ առաջարկում է։ Մի անգամ զրուցելիս, ասեց, որ երազանք ունի համակարգիչ գնել ու հավատում է,որ մի օր կհավաքի էնքան գումար, որ գնի։ Չգիտեմ, սիրում եմ այդ փոքրիկներին։
Իսկ ծաղիկ նվիրողներին առաջինը ես ինքս եմ մերժում, որ այլևս նման  տհաճ իրավիճակ չլինի, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով ծաղիկը ստիպողաբար չեն նվիրում, այլ նախապես գնում են, նախապատրաստում,մեջը հոգի դնում ու նոր նվիրում

----------

Jarre (18.12.2010), paniaG (18.12.2010), Rammstein (18.12.2010), VisTolog (18.12.2010), Yevuk (18.12.2010), Աբելյան (18.12.2010), Ուլուանա (19.12.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Մի անգամ ես ու paniaG - ը Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի մուտքի մոտ կանգած չեմ հիշում ինչ էինք որոշում, ու մի հատ տենց փոքր տղա կար՝ հոգևոր նկարներ էր ծախում, մոտենում էր մարդկանց ու մեզ մոտեցավ.
-Էս նկարներից առեք, 200 դրամ ա:
-Չէ ապեր, պետք չի:
Ու վրդովված մի տեսակ մանկական անկեղծությամբ ասեց.
-Ա դե ոչ մեկ չի առնում... :Sad: 
Ու պահի տակ սենց արեցի.
-Դե մեկը կառնի էլի:

Ու էդ պահը նենց լավ ստացվեց, նենց հավեսով ստացվեց ու էդ էրեխուն նենց հույս տվեցի, նենց լավ ասեցի, որ էրեխեն հույսով լցվեց ու երևի ավելի ջանասիրաբար սկսեց ուրիշների վրա :LOL: : Քիչ էր մնում իմ արածից ոգևորված ես էլ գնայի մի 2 հատ նկար վերցնեի ու կողքը կանգնեի.. :LOL: 

Գիժ չեմ ::}:

----------

paniaG (18.12.2010)

----------


## paniaG

> *ՆԿար վաճառող այդ տղան  մի եղբայր ունի, երբեմն միասին են լինում*։ Մենք իրենց նկարներից շատ ունենք։ Ամենակարևորը, որ նա չի ստիպում, նույնիսկ  ոչ էլ խնդրում է, որ գնենք, այլ առաջարկում է։ Մի անգամ զրուցելիս, ասեց, որ երազանք ունի համակարգիչ գնել ու հավատում է,որ մի օր կհավաքի էնքան գումար, որ գնի։ Չգիտեմ, սիրում եմ այդ փոքրիկներին։
> Իսկ ծաղիկ նվիրողներին առաջինը ես ինքս եմ մերժում, որ այլևս նման  տհաճ իրավիճակ չլինի, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով ծաղիկը ստիպողաբար չեն նվիրում, այլ նախապես գնում են, նախապատրաստում,մեջը հոգի դնում ու նոր նվիրում


 էդ երեխեքից մեկը ինձ մի անգամ նկար նվիրեց,միշտ առնում էի,համալսարամի ճանապարհին շատ էի հանդիպում իրենց,մի օր համալսարանի բակում նստած կարդում էի,մոտեցավ ասեց.
-Կարե՞լի է ձեզ ծաղիկ նվիրել,
Ժպտացի:Կակաչներ էին :Love: 
Ուզում էի վճարել չվերցրեց,հետո շրջվեց ու ուրախ գնաց եղբոր մոտ :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ծաղիկ ու սրբանկար նվիրողներին ընդհանրապես չեմ ուզում առտահայտվեմ,կոպիտ կարողա հնչի :Blush:

----------


## paniaG

> Մի անգամ ես ու paniaG - ը Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի մուտքի մոտ կանգած չեմ հիշում ինչ էինք որոշում, ու մի հատ տենց փոքր տղա կար՝ հոգևոր նկարներ էր ծախում, մոտենում էր մարդկանց ու մեզ մոտեցավ.
> -Էս նկարներից առեք, 200 դրամ ա:
> -Չէ ապեր, պետք չի:
> Ու վրդովված մի տեսակ մանկական անկեղծությամբ ասեց.
> -Ա դե ոչ մեկ չի առնում...
> Ու պահի տակ սենց արեցի.
> -Դե մեկը կառնի էլի:
> 
> Ու էդ պահը նենց լավ ստացվեց, նենց հավեսով ստացվեց ու էդ էրեխուն նենց հույս տվեցի, նենց լավ ասեցի, որ էրեխեն հույսով լցվեց ու երևի ավելի ջանասիրաբար սկսեց ուրիշների վրա: Քիչ էր մնում իմ արածից ոգևորված ես էլ գնայի մի 2 հատ նկար վերցնեի ու կողքը կանգնեի..
> ...


Գիժ էս բա ինչ էս :LOL: , բայց հաստատ որ նախագահի ընտրությանը թեքնածություն դնես, ահակին ձայն կհավաքես, ոգեշնչումը լավա ստացվում մոտդ :Wink:

----------

Հարդ (18.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Բոլորի պատմածները կարդացի ու բերանս բաց մնաց :Shok: :
Նիուժելի մենակ ես եմ ամեն պատահած ծաղիկ, նկար, սրբապատկեր, փուչիկ, գրիչ վաճառողների /իսկ ավելի հաճախ ուղղակի նաղդողների/ ապրանքը առանց մի բառի վերցնում եմ:  :Dntknw:  Չգիտես խի չեմ ուզում մերժեմ, վիրավորեմ, իսկ մի անգամ էլ մի էրեխու ձեռքի բոլոր ծաղիկներն առա, մենակ թե մեզ մենակ թողներ:
Միայն մի անգամ էդ ոլորտում հունիցս դուրս եկա:  :Jpit:  Երիտասարդականի մոտ ընկերոջս էր սպասում, մի կին մոտեցավ, բավական պատշաճ հագնված, ու 100 դրամ խնդրեց տուն հասնելու համար: Տվեցի: Մի տաս րոպեից արդեն ընկերոջս հետ էինք կանգնած: Նորից եկավ ու նորից 100 դրամ ուզեց: Թեթևակի ժպիտով ասեցի խի՞ տրանսպորտը թանկացել ա: Էդ կինը նենց այլանդակ բառերով վիրավորեց, որ մի պահ բարոյական նոկաուտում էի: Բայց հետո բառիս բուն իմաստով կատաղեցի ու սրա վրա նենց գոռացի, որ մկան պես մի րոպեում փախավ: Բայց դե համ էլ մի 100 հոգու ուշադրության կենտրոնում հայտնվեցի ::}: :

----------

VisTolog (19.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (20.12.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

Նկարներով երեխաների մասին լսել եմ, որ Ռոսիայի տարածքում մոտեցան ընկերուհուս ու ասացին, որ իրենց նկարներն են, չեն վաճառում, ուղղակի նվիրում են :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Նկարներով երեխաների մասին լսել եմ, որ Ռոսիայի տարածքում մոտեցան ընկերուհուս ու ասացին, որ իրենց նկարներն են, չեն վաճառում, ուղղակի նվիրում են


Նկար վաճառող երեխեքը լավն են, բայց ափսոս են, շահագործվում են հաստատ: Երբ նոր էին հայտնվել, խոսացնում էի, բոլոր նկարները նայում էի, գներն էի հրցնում՝ հետաքրքիր էր, թե ինքը ոնց ա գնահատում իրա նկարները, որը շատ, որը քիչ: Տենց մի 3-4 անգամ առա, մի երկու անգամ էլ նվիրեց, բայց հետո զգացի, որ էդ երեխեքին շահագործում են ու չգիտեմ նկար առնողները օգուտ են տալիս իրանց, թե վնաս: Էս ա ամբողջ խնդիրը: Հետո բազմացան նկար ծախող երեխաները՝ դարձավ \"նկար ծախող երեխաների ցանց\", հիմա էլ չեմ առնում:

----------

VisTolog (19.12.2010), Հարդ (19.12.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

Բայց եթե էդ երեխաների մեծ մասը իրենց նկարները նվիրում են, այսինքն շահույթ չկա, էլ խի՞ պիտի իրանց շահագործեն :Sad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Նկար վաճառող երեխեքը լավն են, բայց ափսոս են, շահագործվում են հաստատ: Երբ նոր էին հայտնվել, խոսացնում էի, բոլոր նկարները նայում էի, գներն էի հրցնում՝ հետաքրքիր էր, թե ինքը ոնց ա գնահատում իրա նկարները, որը շատ, որը քիչ: Տենց մի 3-4 անգամ առա, մի երկու անգամ էլ նվիրեց, բայց հետո զգացի, որ էդ երեխեքին շահագործում են ու չգիտեմ նկար առնողները օգուտ են տալիս իրանց, թե վնաս: Էս ա ամբողջ խնդիրը: Հետո բազմացան նկար ծախող երեխաները՝ դարձավ \"նկար ծախող երեխաների ցանց\", հիմա էլ չեմ առնում:





> Բայց եթե էդ երեխաների մեծ մասը իրենց նկարները նվիրում են, այսինքն շահույթ չկա, էլ խի՞ պիտի իրանց շահագործեն


Շահագործելու միտքը իմ մոտ էլ ա եղել: 
Մի անգամ, գիշերը 2-ի  կողմերը շրջանային էի, սովածացել էինք ու էդ մասերում մի հատ բացօդյա շաուրմայանոց էինք գտել: Միակ էդ ժամին աշխատող տեղն էր, կանգնած ուտում էին, էդ երեխեն մոտեցավ նկար առաջարկեց: Փող տվեցինք, նկարն էլ իրան նվիրեցինք, մի հատ էլ շաուրմա առանք տվեցինք, գնաց: 10-11 տարեկան էր երևում, փոքր-մոքր քյորփա էր... Ու գիշերվա հազարին փողոցում  :Think: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շահագործելու միտքը իմ մոտ էլ ա եղել: 
> Մի անգամ, գիշերը 2-ի  կողմերը շրջանային էի, սովածացել էինք ու էդ մասերում մի հատ բացօդյա շաուրմայանոց էինք գտել: Միակ էդ ժամին աշխատող տեղն էր, կանգնած ուտում էին, էդ երեխեն մոտեցավ նկար առաջարկեց: Փող տվեցինք, նկարն էլ իրան նվիրեցինք, մի հատ էլ շաուրմա առանք տվեցինք, գնաց: 10-11 տարեկան էր երևում, փոքր-մոքր քյորփա էր... Ու գիշերվա հազարին փողոցում :


Բայց եթե էդ երեխան իսկապես էնպիսին է, ինչպիսին նկարագրում են բոլորը, ապա ինձ թվում է՝ ինքն իրեն ավելի լավ կզգա, եթե գումարը տալով՝ նկարն էլ վերցնեն մարդիկ, էդպես բացի փող ստանալուց, իրեն նաև արժեքավոր կզգա, էլի  :Smile: ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ նկարը չվերցնելով՝ մարդիկ ուզում են լավություն արած լինել երեխային, բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ ոնց որ դրանից դուրս է գալիս, որ նկարը բանի պետք չի, չես ուզում։ Եսիմ։

Ժող, շահագործելու պահը մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում տվյալ դեպքում։ Ո՞նց պիտի շահագործեն։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ նկարները զուտ երեխայի նկարած են, այսինքն՝ չգիտեմ ինչ մեծ արժեք ունենալ չեն կարող, ապա դրանց համար ինչքան գումար էլ ստանա, պիտի որ շահած լինի, չէ՞։ Չեմ պատկերացնում, որ էնքան քիչ տան, որ օգուտ չունենա։

----------

Universe (20.12.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Բայց եթե էդ երեխան իսկապես էնպիսին է, ինչպիսին նկարագրում են բոլորը, ապա ինձ թվում է՝ ինքն իրեն ավելի լավ կզգա, եթե գումարը տալով՝ նկարն էլ վերցնեն մարդիկ, էդպես բացի փող ստանալուց, իրեն նաև արժեքավոր կզգա, էլի ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ նկարը չվերցնելով՝ մարդիկ ուզում են լավություն արած լինել երեխային, բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ ոնց որ դրանից դուրս է գալիս, որ նկարը բանի պետք չի, չես ուզում։ Եսիմ։
> 
> Ժող, շահագործելու պահը մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում տվյալ դեպքում։ Ո՞նց պիտի շահագործեն։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ նկարները զուտ երեխայի նկարած են, այսինքն՝ չգիտեմ ինչ մեծ արժեք ունենալ չեն կարող, ապա դրանց համար ինչքան գումար էլ ստանա, պիտի որ շահած լինի, չէ՞։ Չեմ պատկերացնում, որ էնքան քիչ տան, որ օգուտ չունենա։


Ասածս դեպքը առաջին անգամն էր, երբ էդ երեխան ինձ մոտեցել էր: Դրանից առաջ ոչ լսել էի իր մասին, ոչ էլ տեսել: Առաջին մտքիս եկածն էն էր, որ փող ա հավաքում, ուղղակի ուզելու տեղն էլ ինչ-որ մի բան ա առաջարկում, ֆիկտիվ էլի: Դրա  համար հետ տվեցի: Ինձ գիշերվա էդ ժամին իր փողոցում գտնվելն էր զարմացրել: Ամաչկոտ էր թվում` "Սոված ե՞ս" հարցիս ոչինչ չէր պատասխանում, վախենալով էր վերցնում գնածս շաուրման... Եսի՞մ, պահվացքը նման չէր մեր բռի ու նագլի մուրացկաններին  :Unsure: : Ու նենց չէր, որ աղջիկ կար հետս, կամ նման մի պատճառ, որ մոտենա ու էդ հանգամանքը օգտագործելով նաղդի իր նկարը... 2-3 տղերքով էինք:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ան ջան, մի քանի հոգի են էդ երեխաները, ու բոլորն էլ վաճառում են իրարից ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանով չտարբերվող, լրիվ նույն ոճի, լրիվ նույն ներկերով, գույներով, նույն թղթերի վրա նկարված նկարներ: Բոլորը իրենց լրիվ նույն կերպ են պահում: Էդ երեխաներին աշխատացնում են ուղղակի:

----------

Freeman (19.12.2010), Ribelle (20.12.2010), Ungrateful (19.12.2010), V!k (19.12.2010), VisTolog (19.12.2010), Ձայնալար (20.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Նկար վաճառող տղայի ես էլ եմ բազմիցս հանդիպել (չեմ հիշում` մի հոգի էր, թե` տարբեր)` չնայած նկար չեմ գնել: Ամեն դեպքում ասեմ, որ շատ նորմալ մարդու տպավորություն եմ ստացել: Չգիտեմ` շահագործում են, թե չեն շահագործում, ամեն դեպքում այդ տղաները մարդկանց գլխին չեն սարքում ու ստոր քայլերի չեն դիմում, իսկ էս թեման հենց նման բաների մասին է:

----------

Gayl (19.12.2010), Ձայնալար (20.12.2010)

----------


## Kita

Էտ էլ քիչ լավ խելացի երեխեք են, ես կոնկրետ մեկին եմ հա տեսնում, մի անգամ լսում էի, թե մի ռուս զբոսաշրջիկի հետ ոնց էր խոսում, զարմացա: Էնքան վարժ, առանց ակցենտ ու գիտակ: Իրանք ինձ համար համակրելի են, բայց նկար մեկ անգամ եմ գնել ու վերջ :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է ծաղիկ նաղդողներին, նեռվերիս վրա են ազդում ու տենց դեպքերում տղաների ընկերուհիներին կոչ եմ անում մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունենալ, որ հենց իրանք էլ ցրեն:

----------

Morg (20.12.2010), Rammstein (31.12.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Էդ երեխաներին շահագործում են, առաջ էլ էի մտածել էդ մասին, բայց երկու օր առաջ տեսա թե ոնց նեանդերթալցու արտաքինով մեկը գոռգոռում էր նրանցից մեկի վրա, կինոմոսկվայի դիմաց... խոսակցությունը չհասկացա, բայց հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, հարցը էդ երեխու քիչ աշխատած փողն էր...

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.12.2010)

----------


## LoK®

> Ինչ վերաբերում է ծաղիկ նաղդողներին, նեռվերիս վրա են ազդում ու տենց դեպքերում տղաների ընկերուհիներին կոչ եմ անում մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունենալ, որ հենց իրանք էլ ցրեն:


Դա էլ իրանց չի կանգնացնում  :Jpit: 
Մի անգամ աղջկանից մերժում ստանալուց հետո եկել էր ինձ էր կպել ու համոզում, որ առնեմ, նվրիեմ:

----------


## Chuk

Այ մարդ, լավ էլի, հերիք պատմություն սարքեք:
Ինձ էլ են մոտեցել: Ձեռքի շարժումով ու դեմքի արտահայտությամբ պահանջել եմ հեռանալ՝ բնականաբար հեռացել են:
Վստահ եմ, որ նորմալ հարաբերությունների դեպքում ոչ մի աղջիկ էլ դրանից վատ չի զգա կամ տղայի մասին չի վատ չի մտածի:

----------

Kita (20.12.2010), Ribelle (20.12.2010), Ungrateful (20.12.2010), Դեկադա (20.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2010)

----------


## Morg

> Էտ էլ քիչ լավ խելացի երեխեք են, ես կոնկրետ մեկին եմ հա տեսնում, մի անգամ լսում էի, թե մի ռուս զբոսաշրջիկի հետ ոնց էր խոսում, զարմացա: Էնքան վարժ, առանց ակցենտ ու գիտակ: Իրանք ինձ համար համակրելի են, բայց նկար մեկ անգամ եմ գնել ու վերջ
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ծաղիկ նաղդողներին, նեռվերիս վրա են ազդում ու տենց դեպքերում տղաների ընկերուհիներին կոչ եմ անում մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունենալ, որ հենց իրանք էլ ցրեն:


Օրինակ իմ ընկերուհին առաջին անգամ էր նման իրավիճակում: Իրան թվաց, թե ինչ որ նվեր են տալիս, հետո նոր հասկացավ, թե ինչա կատարվում: Սրանից հետո որ լինի էլ, հաստատ գիտեմ, որ չի վերցնելու:

----------

